# Rome Targa vs. Burton Cartel....FIGHT!



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What's there to think about? Targas win by far in my opinion. This isn't the case for everyone, but I tested two 2011 Burton Cartels and both times one of the toe straps came undone. And both times it was on my rear foot. And both times, I was doing a lot of tail presses. Just saying...


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been using my Targas for a month now, and I can say they are worth every penny! A fully customizable binding! and they look better too.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

another vote for Targas.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

targas for sure, just so you don't have to run a ridiculous amount of forward lean.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Vote for the Cartels. 

Never once have I had the straps come lose when riding. I will admit I don't do as many tail presses as Leo probably does though, but I do love to tail butter a lot.

Cushy foot bed, adjustable toe ramp and very few screws to come loose. In fact haven't had one screw come lose in over thirty days of riding and I check them every other ride.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

My only concern with the Targas is how they will interact with other boots. I am partial to Burton boots, since they are what I am used to. Therefore, if I end up buying Burton boots again, I am concerned that the Targas will not interact as well with a Burton boot as a Burton binding would.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> My only concern with the Targas is how they will interact with other boots. I am partial to Burton boots, since they are what I am used to. Therefore, if I end up buying Burton boots again, I am concerned that the Targas will not interact as well with a Burton boot as a Burton binding would.


I have Burton boots "The White Collection"...haven't had any problems with them


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the boot binding interaction. If you don't have sasquatch feet like I do you will be fine. I vote for the targas as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I vote for the Targas....very versatile bindings. They have those inserts to make the binding more stiff or more flexy. They are all around mountain bindings. My BF has them and absolutely loves them


Cartels...:thumbsdown:....my friend has a pair and he was always complaining that his quads got super tired pretty early in the day from that forward lean. He actually sold those and got the targas...


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

Targas +1

Cartels just aren't as comfy and the highback at level 0 has way too much forward lean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Targas. Picked up a pair last month. Comfortable, adjustable, customizable. I couldn't be happier with the purchase.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Another vote for the Targas...I have been riding them this year and love everything about them.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Cartels if you are more of an all-mountain freestyle/freeride person who something stiffer and more responsive.

Targas if you are more of a park/jib person who wants something softer and more playful.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

binarypie said:


> Cartels if you are more of an all-mountain freestyle/freeride person who something stiffer and more responsive.
> 
> Targas if you are more of a park/jib person who wants something softer and more playful.


Correct me if I am wrong, aren't the Targas stiffer than the 390's?


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Leo said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, aren't the Targas stiffer than the 390's?


you can adjust the stiffness with different inserts in the ankle strap, so they can be either stiffer or as loose as 390's


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Leo said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, aren't the Targas stiffer than the 390's?


I'm just going off the research I did when I bought my setup this year. :dunno:

They are both great bindings it really just comes down to personal preference. Myself, I like a lot of forward lean.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

binarypie said:


> I'm just going off the research I did when I bought my setup this year. :dunno:
> 
> They are both great bindings it really just comes down to personal preference. Myself, I like a lot of forward lean.


You're not alone on the forward lean thing :thumbsup:


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Having ridden both I vote the Targas without a doubt, I HATED the cartels, they were uncomfortable I hate burtons toecaps, there ratchet system sux(well it did the last time I rode a burton binding 2 yrs ago and that Will be the last time I ride one lol) and the cartels foward lean is just Retarted. 
Yes the targas can ge adjustable from semi flexy to moderatly stiff, IMO one of the best bindings out there, for someone who wants to do it all. 
BUT........... they do have compatibility problems with boots, I have worn 4 or 5 different boots with my targas, and most of them just ... dont seem... to line up 100%. some boots are worse then other my old k2 boots were too wide for the binding anyime I would do a press or lean back at all the front right "soul"/bottom of the boot would pop up and sit on the side of the binding, it was a huge pain, luckly I needed boots and replaced them, the boots I have now the dc judges actually seem to narrow for the binding so after I tighten them about 40% of the time I have to stop mid run after they worked themselves into the "right" spot and I have to tighten the bindings 2-3 more clicks. 
my opinion if you have a local store bring your boot in and make sure they fit first. because If they do fit , GET THEM!!!


----------



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

I heard that Burton boots work best in Burton bindings, is this true?

If so, why don't you get your boots sorted first and that might make the decision for you


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't knock all Burton bindings just yet NY. I was with you on that "I hate Burt Bindings" boat. Cartels have been my enemy and still are for the 2011 line up lol. But... I got a chance to demo the Infidels. A little more flexy than I like, but comfortable! I actually want a pair. But I want the Targas or 390s more


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> Don't knock all Burton bindings just yet NY. I was with you on that "I hate Burt Bindings" boat. Cartels have been my enemy and still are for the 2011 line up lol. But... I got a chance to demo the Infidels. A little more flexy than I like, but comfortable! I actually want a pair. But I want the Targas or 390s more


ha unless they did a total 180 and stepped there freakin binding game up I would never get another burton binding, Ive owned my share in the past and it was always a constant problem with them, the ratchets RIPPED thru ladders like crazy, to caps constantly breaking off or when on really deeep toe turns they would kick up on top of the toe of my boot, heel cups snapping in half highback breaking. yeaaaaaaaa the only good thing about there binding imo is there ankle straps they are pretty freakin comfy and conform to most boots pretty good, but that dont mean shit if they are going to fall apart after a few trips lol. I want the 390s so bad but ive been spoiled with the targas im constantly throwing in inserts and taking them out a few times a day depending on what I feel like doing that run. its like a whole new setup. I love em 

I will look at the infidels tho, but I dont think its ganna persuade me


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Definitely jump on a chance to demo a pair if you ever get the chance. A lot of us at work were surprised by them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

mickyg said:


> I heard that Burton boots work best in Burton bindings, is this true?
> 
> If so, why don't you get your boots sorted first and that might make the decision for you


Yes this is true. But it is also true for any other company as well. 



NYinfamous2k2 said:


> ha unless they did a total 180 and stepped there freakin binding game up I would never get another burton binding, Ive owned my share in the past and it was always a constant problem with them, the ratchets RIPPED thru ladders like crazy, to caps constantly breaking off or when on really deeep toe turns they would kick up on top of the toe of my boot, heel cups snapping in half highback breaking. yeaaaaaaaa the only good thing about there binding imo is there ankle straps they are pretty freakin comfy and conform to most boots pretty good, but that dont mean shit if they are going to fall apart after a few trips lol. I want the 390s so bad but ive been spoiled with the targas im constantly throwing in inserts and taking them out a few times a day depending on what I feel like doing that run. its like a whole new setup. I love em
> 
> I will look at the infidels tho, but I dont think its ganna persuade me



If you would have done your research sooner NY man you would have known that Burton has a lifetime warranty on all of their equipment :cheeky4:

Sounds to me like you got some defective bindings. Everyone I know that has Burton likes their burton equipment. 

You Burton hater.

Ha ha....


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yes this is true. But it is also true for any other company as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like he bought some "Furton" bindings from chinatown


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Targas, hands down.

Cartels are about as over hyped as they come. The straps wouldn't stay on for me as well when I have used them in the past, even with Burton boots (SL X). Compared against the Targas adjustability and functionality, cartels are not even in the same league.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This shouldn't even be a debate. Targas > Cartels by far.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Imagine this guy went and bought the cartels hahaa


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Imagine this guy went and bought the cartels hahaa


I ride '10 cartel EST with '10 Ions and they are freaking awesome. But I'm more all-mountain freestyle/freeride than I am park/jib/butter person so my use case may be little different.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

binarypie said:


> I ride '10 cartel EST with '10 Ions and they are freaking awesome. But I'm more all-mountain freestyle/freeride than I am park/jib/butter person so my use case may be little different.


Targa is a pure all mountain binding.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Targa is a pure all mountain binding.


*shrug* I have an EST board 

Would be silly to not use the system.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

binarypie said:


> *shrug* I have an EST board
> 
> Would be silly to not use the system.


I'm with Binary on this one, regardless of the bindings, I have to go with the one that works with my board. I bet I'll get some targas for my next board, then I'll report in on the direct comparison.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you all. I'll keep this in mind. However, I am strongly considering waiting until the end of the season to buy the bindings, since it seems that if anything comes at a great value in March/April it is the bindings.


----------



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

had both and i didnt like the targas. cartels for me.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't know why everyone hates on Cartel's, they are great bindings. Very cushy, ratchets are smooth and hold great, lifetime warrenty on the base. The forward lean isn't that extreme. I admit the high back isn't as low profile as the 390's, but my legs don't get tired after riding in them all day and I do ride hard.

You can't go wrong with either binding.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Either way, does anyone feel that I am probably best waiting until the end of the season for a really great deal? Currently, dogfunk/backcountry have 46 pairs inventory alone of Targas; and, probably the same amount of Cartels. Therefore, when they start putting them up on brociety and tramdock, the price should drop considerably and my size will probably still be available.


----------



## tocsin (Jan 27, 2010)

I too recently picked up a pair of targas w/burton hail boots. Couldn't be happier. 

I was riding 08-09 triad's, which i would always have discomfort near the cap straps on my left foot; tried every adjustment, just could not make them work for me. I also find the targas to be much more responsive edge to edge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

binarypie said:


> I ride '10 cartel EST with '10 Ions and they are freaking awesome. But I'm more all-mountain freestyle/freeride than I am park/jib/butter person so my use case may be little different.




Haha...well I just meant it in the sense that 14 out of 15 people told this guy to get the targas on this thread. How is that forward lean on the '10 Cartels? As extreme?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Haha...well I just meant it in the sense that 14 out of 15 people told this guy to get the targas on this thread. How is that forward lean on the '10 Cartels? As extreme?


I don't really know what extreme would be in this context. I have my cartels cranked up to 3 on both bindings and might go up a little higher.

I've always been into quite a bit of forward lean. The original burton skybacks were amazing to me.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Haha...well I just meant it in the sense that 14 out of 15 people told this guy to get the targas on this thread. How is that forward lean on the '10 Cartels? As extreme?


My brother and I both have 2010 Cartel's and neither of us notices the forward lean.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

I ride 09 cartels with prolly 50+ days on them. Never had anything snap or break or problems with wratchets, and I do a lot of pressing. Mostly a park rider who loves utilizing the entire mtn to show off so I definitely get in my fair share of free riding. Very responsive. The only thing I could say is the ankly strap hits a mean pressure point on the lift if I let my board hang too long. If I need to hang it the whole way i just pop the wratchet back a couple clicks and I'm fine for the whole ride. I love my cartels to be honest. The little metal decals on the sides started pealing back at one point but it was nothing a little super glue couldn't fix. I like the forward lean truthfully. I play soccer so my quads are ripped as is, never really had a problem with quad burn and I dont take many breaks other than at the top of the park. Dont have experience with the targas so take my opinion for what its worth.

And i gotta call bs on whoever said targas look better. They're way too busy and that rust color looks like it dropped out of someones...:cheeky4:


----------

